# April Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members 'Begging Face' entries.

It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like (select all the photos you like then click 'Vote Now').

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

Special thanks to the following members who submitted photos that were ineligible due being a previous month winner or an insufficient post count: LeoTheGolden, Kalhayd and AllThatGlitters IsGolden. We loved seeing all the pictures!


*1: Wendy427









2: Wolfeye









3: Julie Timmons









4: 3Pebs3









5: swishywagga









6: Otis-Agnes









7: fourlakes









8: Nash666









9: kwhit









10: 1oldparson









11: jennretz









12: Eclipse 









13: Redmeadow









14: Anne Y.









15: Ivyacres









16: Audog









17: G-bear









18: Fattner









19: Wicky









20: kelseypr95
















21: smp









22: Adijay









23: tikiandme









24: BaileyzMom









25: jinni1980 









26: Sandy22









27: Pilgrim123








*


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I can't see the poll for some reason. Maybe I logged in too soon? Thanks!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh never mind it just appeared for me!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, maybe (I hope)....also, give me a few minutes to get *20: kelseypr95 *picture in.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I think all is well now...
Vote for your favorites, it's gonna be fun!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

So many cute "Begging Faces" to pick from....... :help!:


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

They're all great!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I love them all..can't narrow it down to 1, sorry!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

sophieanne said:


> I love them all..can't narrow it down to 1, sorry!


That's what's so nice, we can choose as many as we like!:grin2:


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Ivyacres said:


> That's what's so nice, we can choose as many as we like!:grin2:


 Good point! I have now voted


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

29 votes are in and there's still time to vote for all your favorites before the poll closes on Saturday, 04-29-2017 at 05:09 PM


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

I can usually pick one or two, but I honestly can't this time. I adore them all. 

'Cept that black guy - he's just a pest!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

31 votes so far


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a few more days to cast your vote!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> Just a few more days to cast your vote!


Great pics to choose from, it's a difficult decision.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just voted, they're all great!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We have 35 votes with 1 more day to go for voting.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and vote for your favorites. 

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many as you like.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

35 members have voted and there is less than 24 hours left to make your choices! 
This poll will close on *04-29-2017* at *05:09 PM.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Please cast your vote before the poll closes just after 5 today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only *36 *votes in, if you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections. 

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you like. 
*
The Voting Poll closes today at 5:09 P.M. EST. *


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks so much everyone for your votes! I'm not sure if its a good thing that Rundle was voted as having the best beg face...LOL. Proof that I have a true trouble-maker on my hands! Thanks again everyone!! New theme coming soon!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations 3Peb3!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations 3pebs3, your photo was wonderful!.


----------

